

Ask HN: How do you measure your level of extraversion or introversion? - Goladus

I often see people assign themselves to one category or the other with great confidence, and I wonder how they know.  Have you used an online quiz, have you worked with a professional, or do you "just know"?
======
Yaa101
People have levels of both introversion and extroversion, most people have a
balance between the 2, some people are extreme one way of the spectrum but
can't be full one way. The exact balance within yourself is hard to measure
but probably you know best where you can find yourself on the spectrum.
Example, I am more introverted than extroverted, I like to be alone but do not
mind to be among people either, I am not shy and able to start conversations
with total strangers, but I really dislike being in groups and having to do
the group thing as I think groups are mostly behaving dumb and retarded.

------
lincolnq
Humans have a "reserve" of willpower which can be depleted. This is science; I
can't find the study right now but here's an article about it?
<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/02/opinion/02aamodt.html>

Now, consider actions which you take. Assign actions to depleting or filling
up your store of willpower.

Do you find that various forms of social activity deplete or refill your store
of willpower? If all the social activities you can think of deplete it, then
you can safely assign yourself the introvert category.

Anyway, I'm not actually sure that this exercise is valuable. it seems like
you might rather keep your identity small (see PG essay on the topic), as it
can only constrain you.

~~~
bchjam
There are some studies which contradict the "limited reserve of willpower"
theory. I read about one just the other day which found that an increased need
to urinate correlated with greater mental focus, whereas the limited reserve
theory would suggest the opposite.

~~~
bartonfink
I'd think that having to urinate could lead to greater short-term focus by
increasing the rate at which we're able to draw our willpower reserve. This
explains the old "stay hungry" advice given to boxers, for example. I find I
can concentrate better when I'm slightly uncomfortable, but I doubt I could
maintain that level of concentration for a long period of time.

------
steventruong
I think most people just consider themselves as one or the other generally.
I'm extremely talkative and outgoing, and always have been the type to engage
with others. Growing up, majority of my report cards from elementary school
use to say something like, "does a great job but talks too much" LOL. It's
hard to ever consider myself introverted given how extreme my personality is.

------
maxbrown
Surprised no one mentioned this yet - go look up Myers-Briggs. It's a
personality test that gives you a type indicator... very useful for
entrepreneurs to know your type and your co-founder's type etc. It deals with
extraversion/intraversion and also thinks like sensing vs. thinking.

